# Period Pains/Ibuprofen/Treatment



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I’m starting Clomid on day 2 of my cycle, ready for medicated IUI. I’m waiting for AF, I think it’s on the way n I have cramps. Is it OK to take ibuprofen or not?

Thanks 

Vicky


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have only just seen this message... sorry that you posted awhile ago. It is better to not take ibuprofen as it can have an effect on ovulation. You can use paracetamol though.


----------

